# Question about electrical



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Im trying to figure out my elec problem. One is the tach. While looking under the dash at the steering column there is a brown wire Im surre its froim the distributor to the tach, where it goes through the fire wall its spliced and connected with a plastic connection, its large and connectable, when I took it apart inside is a globe of metal and the wire has a ball that connects to it. I noticed the wire and globe werent connected very well so I pushed them together but the two pieces back to gether as tight as I could, then started the engine. The tach is working a bit better, it now goes up to 2000rpm instead of just sitting at 1000 when revved up. Whats the connection for? Can I get rid of it and connect them together permanately? maybe then the tach will work properly.
I talked to the former owner and the wiring was or is all new except the headlight. Thats where the problem is. The battery light comes on when you turn the switch down and dim the lights the battery light goes off.
I took it apart, the switch, and tried to individually test each connection in the switch to see which one lights the battery light but the switch wont dim when removed from the dash. Im going to try to put it together today out of the dash see if I can get it to work that way, or short out that way whatever the f***k is going on. Nice of him to sell me a car like this.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 17, 2020)

To help you in your endeavor to fix this electrical problem, you may want to consider getting one of the laminated wiring diagrams that are available. There are also some sights that you can down load various electrical schematics. The previous owner said the wiring was all new? Hmmm something isn't adding up here.. sounds like either they got the wrong wiring harness or didn't get it all corrected correctly.You can buy complete wiring harnesses from various manufacturers that are correct. While I am not sure what year GTO you're working on, for 68-72 the wiring for the dash instruments all goes to the printed circuit plug in unless you have a hood mounted tach. In which case there are wires for the lighting of the tach for night time driving which I think are brown. I've attached some schematics here and here is the link to download your own copies. Plus you can buy the color coded laminated copy on line.





Free Pontiac Vehicles Diagrams, Schematics, Service Manuals :: Schematics Unlimited


Pontiac Vehicles Diagrams, Schematics and Service Manuals - download for free! Including: 1957 pontiac wiring, 1961 pontiac catalina ventura star chief bonneville, 1961 pontiac tempest wiring, 1962 pontiac catalina star chief bonneville grand prix, 1965 pontiac catalina star chief bonneville...




www.schematicsunlimited.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

In regards to the tach wire, it sounds like you may be describing the fuse holder. There should be a 1 Amp fuse inside.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> In regards to the tach wire, it sounds like you may be describing the fuse holder. There should be a 1 Amp fuse inside.
> 
> View attachment 139735
> View attachment 139736
> View attachment 139737


Yes thats it! So I need a 1 amp fuse that may be the problem. Got my fingers crossed, please god I will go to church every Sunday.
Thanks very much like ive said before I know nothing of cars Im a remmodeling contractor. I do elec in buildings but its not even close to autos. Much more simple, but alot more dangerous.
DR


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> In regards to the tach wire, it sounds like you may be describing the fuse holder. There should be a 1 Amp fuse inside.
> 
> View attachment 139735
> View attachment 139736
> View attachment 139737


Oh yeh its a 65 GTO with a 70 RA3 engine, 66 limited slip rear end,a whole mish mash. Im gonna get it though


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Lets go back the headlight switch problem. 
Just as a test, pull the fuse for the dash lights and retest for the BAT light. 

65 Tempest schematic


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> Lets go back the headlight switch problem.
> Just as a test, pull the fuse for the dash lights and retest for the BAT light.
> 
> 65 Tempest schematic
> ...





O52 said:


> Lets go back the headlight switch problem.
> Just as a test, pull the fuse for the dash lights and retest for the BAT light.
> 
> 65 Tempest schematic
> ...


Ok sounds ood I will tommorrow. One problem I have it trying to get those fusus out without breaking them they are so tight and theres no room around them.
Hard for me to make sence out of these elec schematics


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Droach6498 said:


> Ok sounds ood I will tommorrow. One problem I have it trying to get those fusus out without breaking them they are so tight and theres no room around them.
> Hard for me to make sence out of these elec schematics


the laminated ones mention above are with their wright in gold when it comes to problems like this. might look like a foreign language when you first start but make more sense the more you look at them.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

They do buit what Im trying to figure is the headlight switch and which wire is for the dimmer, thats the problem, or the cure. When I turn the dimmer down the battery light goes off. The more you brighten the interior lights the brighter the light gets.
I hope I found the tach problem, I'll know tommorrow. Busy today
Theres a inline fuse for the tach I opened it and theres no fuse, didnt have them at Ace, which is right around the corner, so I went to an auto supply.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Try this before you pull the fuse. Behind the dash, what color is the wire for the battery light? If its a single grey then someone put a dash light in the Battery spot.
Battery or Generator light should have two wires, Brown and Pink /White or Pink/Black.

If the wiring is correct, then go ahead and run the fuse removal test


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> Try this before you pull the fuse. Behind the dash, what color is the wire for the battery light? If its a single grey then someone put a dash light in the Battery spot.
> Battery or Generator light should have two wires, Brown and Pink /White or Pink/Black.
> 
> If the wiring is correct, then go ahead and run the fuse removal test
> ...


Wow good thinking I will look
Thanks much!!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

theres 2 wires one to the bulb gray and the bulb haas a clip with a black wire.
I inserteded the fuse in the inline tach wire, nothing so thats not it


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You have a dash light in your Battery Charge indicator. Look at the other dash lights and locate the one that has a two wires, brown and pink with a black or white tracer. Switch the two.

If you have a meter, check the continuity (ohms) of the tach wire from the coil to the tachometer. Remove the wire from the coil and tach first. Should be zero ohms. Make sure fuse is inserted. 
If you read infinity or a high resistance open up the fuse holder and check each terminal inside the fuse holder back to the coil or back to the tach.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I was planning on checking the voltage of the wire to the tach. Im visiting a fellow who has 2 GTOs today I hope and maybe between us we can figure something out. Hes sounds very educated about them. Hes a college professor, and owned goats for a long time. Could be the tach is no good, there multiple problems with the car, such as smell of gas when running. When driving it I floored it and it didnt respond at all, nothimg, Im thinking its flooding. The former installed an elec. fuel pump. I ordered a whole new fuel line with regulator, filter, I hope it helps.
But thanks for your help Im taking this with me so he can read it also couldnt hurt thats fior sure.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

OK here you go. I removed the headlight switch as thats when the batt light goes on when its pulled on and goes off when turned down to dim. So I pulled it out still hooked up the light stayed off. I thoiught maybe I screwed up and didnt notice. So I reatteched it light comes on. While attached I removed it the light went off when removed from the dash.
Something to do with ground? But it couldnt be grounded when hanging? Could it? I guess one of the wires is ground, whiich may mean he dash is hot? WTF


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I thought I had it fixed, the battery light coming on, I was driving home it got dark turned on the headlights then the brights, on came the battery light. The head light was out so I thought maybe thats it, no replaced it still comes on. There must be a short somewhere. Seems to have a few elec problems.


----------

